# فريق النهضة العراقي يصنع أول ماكنة Cnc له



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بفضل الله تعالى و منته علينا قمنا بصناعة ماكنة 3Axis Milling CNC أسميناها ( نهضة1) و هي أول ماكنة يصنعها فريق النهضة في العراق و الذي يتكون من ثلاثة أعضاء من طلبة جامعتي بغداد و النهرين و قد قمنا بإنتاج نماذج منقوش عليها من الألمنيوم و النحاس و الرخام و الخشب و الإعلانات الضوئية الرائعة من البلاستك الشفاف
و هذه هي صور الماكنة


----------



## ali_aldeen (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخي العزيز مبروك لكم تصنيع الماكنة والله فرحت جدا لان في العراق شباب يصنعون هكذا مكائن واني منذ فترة قصيرة مهتم يتصنيع مكائن نحت على الخشب وتصفحت اغلب المواقع الخاصة بهذا النوع من المكائن ولاول مرة اجد شباب عراقيين يصنعون هكذا مكائن ومبروك مرة ثانية


----------



## bey747 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

والله أنا فخور بكم على هذا الإنجاز الرائع ووفقكم الله إلى ما هو أحسن ولا تبخلوا علينا بمعلوماتكم 
أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

وهل بأمكان إعطاؤنا إسم البرنامج الذي إستعملتموه للقطع او تحميله على الموقع
أخوكم في الله


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32714


----------



## bey747 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة هل بالإمكان برمجة وقت بمكن اللقاء فيه جميعا عبر برامج المحادثة الشهيرة من اجل تبادل الخبرات ووضع ملخص لما ننتج اليه في الموقع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32714
اخوكم في الله


----------



## hanysabra (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع اخى وليد والى الامام اخيك هانى صبره cncstory . com


----------



## matiz (10 نوفمبر 2006)

عفيه اخوتي بارك الله بكم ولكم..........ولكن اما كان من الافضل ترتيب شكل الماكنه(صبغ ،ترتيب اسلاك) للظهور باحسن صوره واعطاء الاخرين انطباع جيد عنكم وعن امكانياتكم ولما لهذه الاشياء من وقع كبير في نفس المتلقي..ودائما لا داعي للعجله فمن صبر ظفر......وفقكم الله لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## bey747 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

هل قمت لنا بشرح طرقة صنعكم للآلة كي تعم الفائدة 
http://DamanDaman.com/ana/bey747/


----------



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله 

بارك الله لكم في جهدكم وإن هذا العمل الذي وصلتم إليه شرفاً لنا كمهندسين مسلمين وعرب وأنا فخور بما صنعتم

أتمنى لكم التوفيق وإن شاء الله للأمام


----------



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى وليد لم تتصل بى او تضيفنى على ال****** للان ارجوا اضافتى 
ال****** hanysabra * hotmail.com


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخوتي في الله أنا آسف جداً لتأخري في الرد

أخي العزيز علي بارك الله فيك و الله يفرحك و يفرحنا أكثر حتى نشوف ماكنة النحت على الخشب التي ستصنعها أنت بإذن الله و أنا مستعد لتقديم أي مساعدة و الله يبارك فيك مرة ثانية .


أخي الكريم bey747 البرنامج الذي استعملناه إسمه Kellyware KCam ويمكن تحميله من الموقع www.real-working.com 
و بإذن الله تعالى سأشرح لكم خطوات بناء الماكنة

أخي الكريم هاني أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة وقد أضفتك للتو إلى قائمتي

أخي الكريم matiz جزاك الله خيراً و إن شاء الله سآخذ بملاحضاتك و أرجو أن لا تحرمنا من نصحك


أخي الكريم المهاجر بارك الله فيك و أسأل الله التوفيق لك و للجميع و أقول لك أخي العزيز أننا لم نصل إلى هذا و لكن الله تعالى أوصلنا إلى ذلك بفضله و منته و كرمه ، و إن شاء الله للأمام


----------



## قاسم الكيم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله لكم في جهدكم وإن هذا العمل الذي وصلتم إليه شرفاً لنا كمهندسين مسلمين وعرب وأنا فخور بما صنعتم

أتمنى لكم التوفيق وإن شاء الله للأمام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي قاسم و ننتظر منك و من الإخوة الأعضاء نجاحات أخرى فالخير في هذه الأمة إلى يوم الدين كما قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم فدعونا نكن أهلاً لذلك الخير و نحمل لواءه


----------



## amraomar (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخي دائما يبقى العراق متميزاً ومبدعاً بابناءه بعقولهم وصبرهم وجهدهم واخلاصهم المتميز المبدع ، اخي وليد الحدبدي والله لقد جعلتموني اشعر بالفرح الحقيقي عندما رأيت الماكنة التي صنعتموها بابداع ، وفي الحقيقة انني امتلك نسخة كاملة عن البرنامج اللذي اعتمدتم عليه في بناء الماكينة ، وانا على اتم الاستعداد لتزويد الاخوة به مجانا ، ولكنني ارجو منك المساعدة بتزويدي بأسرع وقت ممكن بالدائرة الالكترونية التي اعتمدتموها للعمل مع الماكينة والبرنامج ، علماً انني قد قمت بتركيب كافة الاجزاء الميكانيكية للماكينة ولم يبقى علي سوى الدائرة الالكترونية ، شاكراً لكم المساعدة مقدماً وجزيت عنا كل خير .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك بيك أخي عمرو و الله أنا و فريق النهضة الفرحون بهذه المشاعر الطيبة التي ترفع معنوياتنا و تدفعنا بقوة للعمل فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير .
و فيما يخص الدائرة الإلكترونية فنحن كنا قد إشترينا الدرايفرات جاهزة من السوق بعد عدة محاولات غير ناجحة لبناءها و ذلك لأن الفريق متكون من مهندسي ميكانيك فقط و ليس فيه مهندس كهرباء أو إلكترون مختص و هذه الثغرة سوف نعمل على سدها إن شاء الله , و لكن يمكنك الإستفادة من الأخ هاني hanysabra في هذا الموضوع فهو ذو خبرة طويلة و علمية ممتازة و قد قام بتصميم و تنفيذ ماكنة CNC لوحده و أنا أضم صوتي إلى صوتك و أدعوه أن يوضح لنا دوائر الدرايفرات و الكونترول و الـ Interface Card و ربطه بالحاسوب و جزاه الله عنا خيراً و نفعنا بعلمه .


----------



## noorjmly (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحبا اخي وليد...نوري*

السلام عليكم شلونك وليد ...عمي جزاك الله الف خير
والله بطل...اريد اسمع بعد اخبارك الحلوة
نوري الوردة


----------



## fuaad (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بكم على هذا المجهود واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 مارس 2007)

أشكرك نوري و على فكرة ياجماعة نوري هو عضو معانا في الفريق اللي صمم و صنع الماكنة .
و أشكرك أخ فؤاد على الكلمات الطيبة و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## youssef-ak (26 مارس 2007)

*استفسار*

ما هو نوع المحركات المستخدمة هل هي محركات خطوية ام سيرفو


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مارس 2007)

أخي الحبيب المحركات خطوية Stepping Motors


----------



## sundus (30 مارس 2007)

عاشت الايادي همة هذولة العراقيين معروفين والله رفعتوا روسنة الله يوفقكم انشاء الله يوم التسوونة سيارة


----------



## e-samer (12 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز انشاء الله ألف مبروك وأتمنا لكم مزيدا من التطور و التقدم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 أبريل 2007)

أختي الفاضلة سندس نعدك بالمزيد إن شاء الله و نسألك الدعاء و يا رب تكونين انت من يصنع السيارة و مصنع السيارة .
و أشكرك أخي المهندس سامر على كلامك الطيب و نسألك الدعاء .


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 سبتمبر 2007)

والله أفتخر بيكم وبيضتو وجوهنة ياخوتي ورفعتو راسنة وخصوصا في هكذا ضروف ووضع صعب جداً بل مستحيل شوفوهم شعب المعجزات والله
فنحن السـيوف المواضي ولسـنا ذوات الخدور
ألا يـاعــــراق الأســـــــودِ وأرض الأبـاة البدور
فمــا بــارك الله عــزمـــــاً كعزمِ الأبـــي الغيــور


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الفخر إلنة أخي أنه عدنة هيج وطن و هيج ناس الله يجزيك كل خير و المزيد قادم إن شاء الله .


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ــ (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هام ...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

و فيك بارك الله أخي شكراً على المرور


----------



## ali_aldeen (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز وليد الحديدي السلام عليكم ورحماته وبركاته 
اخي هل من المكن ان تعطيني عنوان المحلات التي تبيع محركات الخطوة في الباب الشرقي او في اي مكان اخر في العراق مع شكري وتقديري لك.


----------



## ali_aldeen (11 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز وليد الحديدي السلام عليكم ورحماته وبركاته 
اخي العزيز ارجو الاجابة على رسالتي لاني ابحث عن المحركات منذ فترة ولم اجد محلات مختصة
اخي هل من المكن ان تعطيني عنوان المحلات التي تبيع محركات الخطوة في الباب الشرقي او في اي مكان اخر في العراق مع شكري وتقديري لك.


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مبروك ياشباب على العمل الجيد والهمة مهمة والنجاح والتطوير قادم بإذن الله
وكل عام والجميع بخير وعيد مبارك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز علي المحلات موجودة في الباب الشرقي خلف الكراج الموجود في ساحة التحرير بسوق الإلكترونيات بس روح هناك و إسأل على سوق الإلكترونيات راح يدلوك و إسأل المحلات الموجودة على ماطورات ستيبر و أتذكر كان محل إسمه صخر يبيع هذي الماطورات ، و آسف جداً عالتأخير لأن ما انتبهت على رسالتك و آني حاضر لأي استفسار .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

hammhamm44 قال:


> مبروك ياشباب على العمل الجيد والهمة مهمة والنجاح والتطوير قادم بإذن الله
> وكل عام والجميع بخير وعيد مبارك




الله يبارك بيك أخي و كل عام و انت بألف خير و أمتنا الإسلامية و العربية بألف ألف خير


----------



## ali_aldeen (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي وليد كل عام وانت بخير شكرا لاهتمامك مع جزيل شكري لك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

و أنت بألف خير أخ علي و يا رب تندل و ما تتيه :7:


----------



## الصانع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

ألف ألف مبروك وفقكم الله لكل ما في خير للناس أجمعين ،،،


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله يبارك بيك أخي الصانع و الله يوفق الجميع للخير ، شكراً على كلماتك الجميلة


----------



## ابو طارق المياحي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيكم خدمة للعراق الحر الحبيب


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

و فيك بارك الله أخي أبو طارق


----------



## سليم نجار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أستاذ وليد الحديدي

ماشاء الله عليكم 

رفعتوا راسنا 

وفقكم الله إلى ما يحب ويرضاه 

ونحو مزيد من التميز 

وكأني أشتم رائحة صناع الحياة ... وحلم النهضة 

دعائي لكم بمزيد من التوفيق والتميز


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الحبيب سليم نجار جزاك الله خيراً على كلماتك الطيبة ، و أدعوك لمشاركتنا في مشروع النهضة في موقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد إذا كنت مهتماً ، إعمل بحث في الموقع و ستجد مواضيعنا إن شاء الله .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ..... وليد
لم اصدق عينى و انا اشاهد صور الماكينة التى توصلتم لصنعها 
و كم سعدت جدا بها و اننا نملك فى وطننا العربى عقول قادرة على 
الابداع و التواصل وليس بغريب ان ينبع ذلك من ارض العراق .....


----------



## alhaythm (10 نوفمبر 2007)

حياكم الله يا ابناء الرافدين ......والله رفعة راس وظلون رفعة راس حفظكم الله للعراق .....وجعلكم من بنات مستقبله........


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ..... وليد
> لم اصدق عينى و انا اشاهد صور الماكينة التى توصلتم لصنعها
> و كم سعدت جدا بها و اننا نملك فى وطننا العربى عقول قادرة على
> الابداع و التواصل وليس بغريب ان ينبع ذلك من ارض العراق .....


 جزاك الله خير أخي خالد و لكن نحن أصغر من هذا الكلام و لا نستحقه ، و رأيي أن المشكلة هي ليست أننا لا نملك العقول فمثل هذه الأعمال لا تحتاج إلى عبقرية فذة و لكننا لا نملك الثقة بقدرتنا على العمل و نعيش في و هم بأننا لا نستطيع عمل أي شيء .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

> حياكم الله يا ابناء الرافدين ......والله رفعة راس وظلون رفعة راس حفظكم الله للعراق .....وجعلكم من بنات مستقبله........


الله يحفظك و يعزك أخي الهيثم و ان شاء الله دوم راس العراقيين مرفوع ، و كلنا نعمل لخدمة هذا البلد اللي يحتاج جهود كل أبناءه .


----------



## مهند المالكي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

هذوله هم العراقيين ابطال .....رغم الظروف الصعبة والعقل العراقي مبدع . طيب لو توفرت له الظروف الجيده جان اسوه !!!!


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

و الله يا مهند المالكي يمكن لو مو هذي الظروف الصعبة جان محد فكر يسوي شي لأن ماكو تحدي ، يمكن هذا الجانب الإيجابي بهذي الهوسة :73:


----------



## مم الجمل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم انصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين في كل مكان
اللهم عليك بأعدائك من الحكام العرب أولا
اللهم عليك باليهود والصليبيين
اللهم عليك بكل من يعادي المسلمين 
اللهم عليك بهم
اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما اسودا
اللهم احصهم عددا واهلكهم بددا ولا تبقي منهم احدا
اللهم اجعلنا سببا لهلاكهم
اللهم اشفي صدور قوما مومنين

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبينا محمد و آله وصحبه 
عدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك و زنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك​ 
جزاكم الله كل خير
ووفقكم الله
أرجو ان تنشروا عملكم هذا في أكمل صورة لوجه الله الكريم
لتعم الفائدة علي شباب بلادنا​


----------



## جهاد المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مبروك يا عراقيين هكذا علينا ان نبدا لبناء العراق ونقدم العلم في الشارع العراقي بدل السلاح


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

> اللهم انصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين في كل مكان
> اللهم عليك بأعدائك من الحكام العرب أولا
> اللهم عليك باليهود والصليبيين
> اللهم عليك بكل من يعادي المسلمين
> ...


آمين يا رب العالمين ، بس يا أخي نقول اللهم عليك بمن يعادي المسلمين و لا نقول عليك باليهود و الصليبيين لأن منهم من لا يعادينا و نحن أمة دعوة نريد أن نوصلها إليهم فإذا أهلكهم الله جميعاً فمن سندعو ؟؟؟!!!! هذه وجهة نظري . و جزاك الله خيراً على كلامك الطيب .



> مبروك يا عراقيين هكذا علينا ان نبدا لبناء العراق ونقدم العلم في الشارع العراقي بدل السلاح


الله يبارك بيك أخ جهاد و ان شاء الله يتحقق الأمان ببلدنا بجهود الخيرين من أمثالك .


----------



## مهندس الانتاج (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله لكم هذا العمل وجعله فاتحه خير عليكم


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*التحكم الرقمي*

مبروووووووووك يا اخ وليد والله الواحد يفخر بيكم يا اسووووود


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً يا مهندس الإنتاج
شكراً يا شهاب أحمد مجيد
أشكركم اخواني و بارك الله بيكم على هذي الكلمات الرائعة اللي احنة أقل بكثير منها


----------



## حازم بدران (17 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية انا مهندس من جامعة الكوفة ارجو معرفة كيفية عمل card interface 
لاني اعمل على مشروع روبوت مسيطر عليه من خلال برنامج


----------



## وليد الحديدي (4 أبريل 2008)

أهلاً بيك أخي حازم من الكوفة نتشرف بمعرفتك أخي الكريم موضوع الإنترفيس ليس موضوعنا الأساسي هنا و لا أستطيع أن أفيدك فيه للأسف و إذا أردت الفائدة يمكنك الذهاب إلى قسم الميكاترونكس و الشباب هناك ماشاء الله عليهم مبدعين و ما يقصرون إن شاء الله .


----------

